# Cyanogenmod for galaxy ace?



## themiya (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi I have a Samsung Galaxy ace GT-S5830i running a rooted android 2.3.6 Gingerbread
I found cyanogen mod for GT-S5830 but not for S5830i
Is there a cyanogen mod 7.2 for GT-S5830i
If there is can someone tell me how to put it on my phone


----------



## Psych0-Smil3s (Dec 5, 2011)

Get Rom manager and clockwork mod then go into rom manager and search Rom's compatible Rom's will be paired to your phone.


----------

